# Pain Pump coding



## twalsh1128@gmail.com (Sep 8, 2012)

Help please!! Pain pump coding is so confusing to me. I have 2 doctors doing pain pump refills 1 doc is doing this in the office, and one is doing this at ASC.

The doc doing this in the office is using codes 62370, 96522, and 99070 (this code for the refill kit.) 
The doc doing this at ASC is just using 62370.
I am very NEW to pain pump billing I just want to make sure I am billing correctly. 
Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 11, 2012)

AMA CPT Assistant 2006 

 "Since the publication of the Coding Consultation in the November 2002 issue of CPT Assistant, codes 95990 and 95991 have been added to the CPT code set to describe the refill and maintenance of an implantable pump or reservoir for drug delivery to the spine or brain. Newly renumbered code 96522 (deleted 96530) is intended solely for chemotherapy pump refills."

_________________________________________________________

As seen above, CPT 96522 would not be reported in addition to 62370.

The reporting of the drug would be important to cover the cost of the refill. 

http://professional.medtronic.com/w...@neuro/documents/documents/idd-2012-codes.pdf

Within the above link, they reference J codes such as J2275. They also mention A4220 for the refill kit verus 99070.


----------

